# New



## freemasonpha (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey folks, 

I'm a Fellow Craft in a Prince Hall Lodge in Canada. Just wanted to log in and say hello. 

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 11, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome.


----------



## MWS (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## goomba (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome to the site and fraternity.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 11, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from Australia !

Is PHA big in Canada and does it have its own GL ?


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats on being passed and welcome!


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 11, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings and welcome from Australia !
> 
> Is PHA big in Canada and does it have its own GL ?



I wouldn't say Prince Hall are big but we do have a GL. 


https://www.princehallonj.org/


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome from Oklahoma brother 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brandon B (Oct 11, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm a Fellow Craft in a Prince Hall Lodge in Canada. Just wanted to log in and say hello.
> 
> Thanks for having me.



Welcome brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome, from South Carolina!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 12, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> I wouldn't say Prince Hall are big but we do have a GL.
> 
> 
> https://www.princeha
> ...



Thanks Bro...I did not know that and its interesting. I was unaware that PHA worked in a Commonwealth Country (as in British Commonwealth) -  it would be a good paper if its wide spread.... 

Do you know how many members are working under your GL ?


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Keith C (Oct 12, 2017)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## freemasonpha (Oct 12, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Thanks Bro...I did not know that and its interesting. I was unaware that PHA worked in a Commonwealth Country (as in British Commonwealth) -  it would be a good paper if its wide spread....
> 
> Do you know how many members are working under your GL ?



Great question...unfortunately that information is not readily available.

I help out with the facebook page for our Lodge and posted a little history there is you're interested.

https://www.facebook.com/st.johns.lodge.no.9/posts/335174920275689

There is a picture of my fc degree on the page as well.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 12, 2017)

freemasonpha said:


> Great question...unfortunately that information is not readily available.
> 
> I help out with the facebook page for our Lodge and posted a little history there is you're interested.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I note on the FB page "The founding of the Lodge in Canada is linked to the migration of black settlers from America. Hundreds of blacks began migrating beginning in 1830 and by 1850 to 1860 thousands made their way to Canada."

Makes complete sense !

Thanks for leanering me something


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 15, 2017)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------

